# Best .22 rifle for the money



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

It will cost a little more than $300, but check out a CZ 452. This gun is a tack driver. If your going to spend close to $300 look at this gun.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

4 magazines and same barell as browning t bolt


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm some what partial to winchesters. Favorite shooters are the models,190, 290, 490, and all time favorite is the model 270 deluxe.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I looked at the 10/22's and I don't like the cheap looking band with a screw through it holding the forearm to the barrel. Do they make an upgraded model with better wood too?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Do they make an upgraded model with better wood too?


They make both a generic hardwood stock and a walnut stock.
Personally I would opt for the laminated wood stock, more stable and tougher. They didn't have those when I got my walnut 10/22.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

10/22 hands down. You can even hit paper plates at 100 yard with iron sites with some practice. The iron sites are the cats ***. Factory or butler creek mags are the way to go and the gun will fire any thing you feed it.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Burksee said:


> BTW - They offer it in pink camo now, saw one in a Dunham's ad. I think I might be able to get mine back! :lol:


I think you may want the pink one for your self.:lol: See I post outside of the politics forum.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> Ruger 10/22 is the best .22 ever made hands down! The Rem 597 is also very nice and affordable. Rossi is junk! They don't shoot well and sighting in is a major problem with them. I would avoid the cricket and similar models because she is gonna outgrow them if she hasn't already. Good luck and go with the ruger.
> 
> Ganzer



But.......they need a better 597 in the 22 Mag that works.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

I got my daughter the pink cricket for xmas, she is going to be three in July, plan to have her shooting a few 22 shorts this summer.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd wait on an auto loader for a 10 yr old, but that's me. I like that idea of a bolt or lever as a good teaching gun. I've got two model 60s and a Henry like the one below.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I would suggest a bolt action as it teaches patience and thoughtfulness whereas a semi auto can lead to, "how fast can I shoot?" rather than "how accurate can I shoot?" Also, I would get one that you like to shoot as well


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Wildone said:


> I think you may want the pink one for your self.:lol: See I post outside of the politics forum.


*Pink's a hot color!* :coolgleam

I see someone left the gate open over there again! LOL! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## wexman (Apr 14, 2007)

10/22 !!!!!!! reliable many optioal items avialable great way to go


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Picked up a Savage 62 yesterday and put over 100 rounds through it today. All I can say is WOW! I'm not the best shot in the world and with that little gun I can put em in the black (2") at 50 yards, shootin bulk Remington 40 gr LR. $189 with a 4X Simmons scope at Dicks. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my Ruger 10/22. I got the gun when I was a teenager and will never get rid of it.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

mark me down as another that thinks that a semi auto isn't the best option for a youth.

i have a cz 452 trainer that is very accurate, very good open sites - the ramp is immediately adjustable in 25 yard increments for elevation out to 200 yards.

i just bought my six year old son a c. zastava (same gun that remington imports as a model 5).

both guns shoot 2.5" or better at 100 yards, depending upon the ammo. that's good enough for me.

both are bolt actions. both have a removable magazine. makes it very easy to identify whether they are loaded. both are easier to clean with the bolt removed than a semi auto.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

rzdrmh said:


> mark me down as another that thinks that a semi auto isn't the best option for a youth.
> 
> i have a cz 452 trainer that is very accurate, very good open sites - the ramp is immediately adjustable in 25 yard increments for elevation out to 200 yards.
> 
> ...


 Is that a clone of the Remington 511


----------



## ctgmi (Dec 4, 2008)

One needs to be thoughtful on this choice. First off this will be for a child and while various companies manufacture youth guns they are quite different in dimensions and weight. Personally I would make sure the rifle fits her now and not something that she will grow into as you want this to be pleasant and as comfortable for her. I would stay away from semis and scoped rifles. This will help the shooter concentrate on proper rifle technique and sight alignment and not turning the rifle into a noise maker.

In short make sure the rifle fits her and teach the proper fundamentals of trigger pull and sight alignment that iron sights and manual action or single shot will assist the user. 

If it fits her I think that the Savage Cub is a great beginners rifle, single shot with peep sights and a conventional safety.

Once shes proficient, buy her *ANY* rifle she wants.


Keep it fun!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> Is that a clone of the Remington 511


I don't believe so - remington imports the zastava as a model 5. for a number of years, it was imported as a charles daly superior II. 

this one is identical to the model 5's, but it's actually stamped as a c. zastava m22. bought it last year, NIB from a dealer that had it on the shelf for at least 10 years. priced at $189. that's a great deal regardless of whether its labeled a zastava/remington/charles daly.

it's a shooter.


----------

